# smell when sleeping?



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Does your dog smell different when sleeping? 

I have noticed a kind of musty warm smell sometimes when Ruby sleeps. I only notice it when she is sleeping at night, I haven't noticed it in daytime naps.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Dakota does, I think. It's the same kind of 'warm' smell you described. I think part of it is whatever is going on in the body while sleep occurs but also, dogs usually curl up when sleeping or burrow in a blanket, something along those lines. This makes their temp. warmer and I think that changes/intensives the smell too. 

Just my theories though, I have no idea as to what kind of technical things go into it lol.


----------



## DragonNighthowler (Aug 12, 2009)

I love how my dog smells when he's sleeping. But I'm really odd for my fave smells, for example 2-times motor burnt gasoline, horse smell, and garage smell, among others .


----------

